# Tabelle grösser machen........



## ArdRi (21. November 2003)

Servus
Ich bin absoluter HTML . Ich habe ein kleines Problem.
Ich möchte eine Tabelle je nach Content Länge vergösseren.
In dieser Tabelle ist ein grauer Hintergrund (Linkleiste)
Ich lasse den Content per PHP in eine Tabelle einlaufen.
Wenn der Content zu lang wird. rutscht meine Linkleiste in die Mitte. Die Leiste liegt nicht  oben an und bis unten geht sie auch nicht. Sieht echt panne aus.
Hat jemand eine Idee wie man das lösen kann ?


----------



## Xaicon (21. November 2003)

So kann ich bei Deiner Erklährung das Problem nicht richtig rauslesen.
Es wäre  nur von Vorteil, wenn Du auch einen Link dahin oder den Quelltext vom (entscheidenden Bereich) posten würdest.


----------



## ayin (21. November 2003)

was du genau meinst weiss ich auch nicht, aber evtl hilft dir folgendes.

du sagst, die linkleiste rutscht in die mitte und bleibt nicht oben. schau mal ob in der <td> wo die navigation drinnen ist folgendes steht: valign="top"

evtl hilft dir das weiter, ansonsten würde ich dich
auch bitten mal die url oder den code zu posten


----------



## ArdRi (21. November 2003)

Mmmmh, OK. Habe ich etwas blod gemacht.

Klickt mal auf diesen Link 

Da ist die Welt noch in Ordnung.

Dann mal auf  diesen Link 

Dann rutscht sie, die Leiste................... 

Ich musste, um den Content ein zu bringen, meine Index.html teilen. Den oberen Seitenteil musste ich in eine header.php, den unteren Seitentei in eine footer.php  kopieren. Hoffentlich konnte ich euch das Problem ein wenig näher bringen.


----------

